# Which event is the best MMA show in UK?



## dreamofbjj (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone.

I 'm the MMA fan from Thailand and is learning more about MMA in UK.

I'm curious to know about the best MMA show in UK and why it 's the best?

Can someone help?

Thanks a lot


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

I think as far as big promotions go, i think BAMMA is the best going at the moment, Cage Rage used to be massive but thats not around anymore, then you have smaller promotions like Cage Contenders in Northern Ireland, thats a pretty awesome show and a lot of under stated fighters fight in that one, i also find that the smaller amateur/semi pro shows that can be found relatively locally all around the UK are amazing too, none of the stuck up-ness of the big events, just guys who came to fight, doesnt get much better than that mate


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Ommac seems the most exciting

Bamma is the biggest

Cagewarriors is the most established

Cage Rage is basically Ucmma btw


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ommac. FACT.


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

What does UCMMA actually stand for? I can never seem to find it anywhere


----------



## barrettmma (Oct 24, 2011)

stevecollins1988 said:


> What does UCMMA actually stand for? I can never seem to find it anywhere


ultimate challenge mma - UCMMA


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Decent...better name it has to be said. 'Cage Rage' isn't a good term with the idiot mainstream general British public in mind.


----------

